# Problem: WLAN-Adapter nicht aktivierbar



## headcracker (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

folgende Situation: Nach dem vor ca. 2 Wochen mein WLAN-Stick von hama den Geist aufgegeben hat (immer wieder Verbindungsabbrüche, vermutlich Wackelkontakt), habe ich mir als Ersatz den FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N v2 geholt (passend zu meiner Fritzbox). Die Installation klappte hervorragend, der Stick wurde einwandfrei installiert und auch als Adapter meiner Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung in der Übersicht neben meiner LAN-Verbindung angezeigt. Treiber etc. alles ok
Problem dabei: Er lässt sich nicht aktivieren. Wenn ich das versuche, erscheint zwar die Meldung, dass er aktiviert wurde, aber er bleibt dennoch deaktiviert (und die WLAN-LED bleibt dunkel). Um einen Hardware-Fehler auszuschließen, habe ich ihn am Laptop eines Kumpels probiert, wo er einwandfrei funktionierte. Er war sofort aktiviert und es wurden entspechende Drahtlosnetzwerke in der Umgebung angezeigt.
Nachdem ich eine Woche lang mit dem Support von AVM geschrieben habe, und die mir schlussendlich auch nicht helfen konnten, habe ich den Stick zurück in den Laden gebracht, mein Geld wiederbekommen und mir daraufhin den NETGEAR N300 WiFi USB Adapter geholt. In der Hoffnung dass es nun klappt. Aber Fehlanzeige.
Nachdem ich wie gefordert zuerst nach Anleitung diese NETGEAR genie Software installiert habe, und ich dann den Stick wie gefordert angeschlossen habe, war der Spaß auch schon zu Ende: Die Software sucht ewig nach dem Stick, findet ihn nicht (laut Anleitung sollte nach dem Anschließen des Sticks sogleich die Liste der verfügbaren Drahtlosnetzwerke folgen) und wieder dasselbe Problem wie bei dem AVM-Stick: Wird an sich korrekt als Netzwerkadapter geführt (auch im Gerätemanager, Gerätestatus: "Das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei."), aber lässt sich eben genauso wenig aktivieren.

Mit dem AVM-Support hatte ich schon alles soweit abgeklärt:
- Normaler Systemstart, d.h. alle Autostarts und Dienste laufen
- Chipsatz-Treiber aktuell
- alte Gerätetreiber (von evtl. vorherigen WLAN-Adaptern) entfernt
- Antiviren-Programm und Firewall deaktiviert
- WLAN-Stick direkt an USB-Port angeschlossen (also nicht über Verlängerungskabel)

Die Windows-Netzwerkdiagnose gibt mir auch nur aus "Möglicherweise liegt ein Problem mit dem Treiber für den Adapter Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung vor." Das sagt mir Windows sowohl beim AVM- als auch beim NETGEAR-Stick, die aber beide an anderen Computern funktionieren.
LAN funktioniert btw einwandfrei. Läuft ja über meine interne Netzwerkkarte und nutze ich derzeit als Ersatz. Das ist aber für meine Wohnsituation keine dauerhafte Lösung.

Ich bin für jeden weiteren Vorschlag dankbar.

VG Headcracker


----------



## informatrixx (17. Juli 2014)

würde mal unnütze Treiber löschen mit "GhostBuster" (GhostBusterSetup.msi):
https://ghostbuster.codeplex.com/releases/view/116811

Programm als Admin starten, rechtsklick auf rote Geräte , Add Device, Remove Ghosts


----------



## .::ASDF::. (17. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte mal dasselbe Problem mit dem AVM-Stick, der ließ sich auch nicht aktivieren. 
Die Lösung war die Antiviren und Firewallsoftware komplett zu deinstallieren und dann konnte ich erst den Stick benutzen.
Danach kann man auch wieder die Firewall installieren und der Stick funktioniert weiterhin.


----------



## headcracker (17. Juli 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> würde mal unnütze Treiber löschen mit "GhostBuster" (GhostBusterSetup.msi):
> https://ghostbuster.codeplex.com/releases/view/116811
> 
> Programm als Admin starten, rechtsklick auf rote Geräte , Add Device, Remove Ghosts


 
Hat leider nicht weitergeholfen. Aber danke trotzdem, ich hab über 100 Treiber-Leichen entfernen können. Etliche von Handys, mp3-Playern, USB-Sticks und eben auch WLAN-Sticks die ich nicht mehr habe. Jetzt weiß ich, was es wirklich bedeutet, alte Treiber zu entfernen^^


----------



## headcracker (17. Juli 2014)

.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal dasselbe Problem mit dem AVM-Stick, der ließ sich auch nicht aktivieren.
> Die Lösung war die Antiviren und Firewallsoftware komplett zu deinstallieren und dann konnte ich erst den Stick benutzen.
> Danach kann man auch wieder die Firewall installieren und der Stick funktioniert weiterhin.


 
Tausend Dank, das hat geholfen! Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das notwendig sein muss. Meine Antirviensoftware und Firewall "nur" komplett zu deaktivieren hatte nichts gebracht.


----------



## headcracker (17. Juli 2014)

Ähh ... kann ich als Ersteller des Themas dieses nicht irgendwie schließen oder als gelöst markieren? Oder zumindest umbenennen? Ich finde dazu nichts. Ich war lange nicht mehr in diesem Forum aktiv, aber vor 2 Jahren oder so ging das noch.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2014)

Schreib doch einfach in den letzten Post das das Problem gelöst ist.

_________________________________________________________

Problem gelöst, Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------

